# Hello from Thanet!



## Filippo (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, my name is Filippo.

I live in SE England / East Kent. I have owned many animals and I'm expanding my collection to mice!

I currently don't have any mice and I'm struggling to find any breeders with mice available right now in Thanet/Canterbury. 
Right now I have a rabbit, fish, three boxers and a cat. -Much reduced from what I used to have! 
I'm currently doing an Animal Management level 3 course.

Thanks!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  the best way to find breeders in your area is to join the national mouse club  and you could put a wanted post up on this site  .. just let people know what type your after and how far your willing to travel


----------



## Filippo (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah okay, thank you!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!!!


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Fillipo! Welcome. I live in Canterbury and am currently breeding my own mice. We currently are waiting on a litter of satin mice from champagne-coloured satin parents. We will also be breeding our other mice in the future, when they are older. I too had a struggle finding mice breeders in this area. I got my first mouse (satin) from a lady living in Rochester, and I now have her breeding pair of mice. I also have 2 pied/broken mice (chocolate/white and dark grey/white) as well as a white mouse with black markings. The best sites to look on for mice are (in my personal experience) gumtree and Pets4Homes. Pets4Homes is very reliable and I have received all of my mice from breeders from that site. FMB is also a great place to look as we are a whole wide community of mice breeders and mice lovers in general  Feel free to message me if you are interested! I can also let you know as I know other people in Canterbury area who breed mice.

Email: [email protected]


----------

